# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ترس از حسابان!

## ELHAM0821

من از حسابان خیلی می ترسم.....با امتحانایی ک دادم اعتماد به نفسم اومده پایین......چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## M.H74

اصلا نترس!
واسه کنکور یا دبیرستان؟!

----------


## khatereh 2

اول تمارین کتاب رو خوب حل کن. با گاج سرمه ای. بعد از کتاب مهر و ماه بخون. یا کتا بای دیگه.. ترس نداره.... با اعتماد به نفس برو جلو

----------


## ELHAM0821

دبیرستانم

----------


## Mehran93071

سلام دقیق میشه بگی چه مدرسه ای میری ؟ عادی ؟ نمونه؟ sampad ?

چون احتمالا گزینه اول هست بهت یک چیز رو بگم خوبه بدونی  :Yahoo (99): 

یک سیاستی که خودم توی این مدرسه ها دیدم یعنی زیاد شنیدم  :Y (712):  ولی دقیق ندیدم !

(------***-------)

میان میگن سخته که تو بترسی بری بخونی ! ولی نمیدونم بعضی وقتا بد جواب میده  :Y (658): 


چون باعث میشه تو بترسی و سمتش نری !و 2 تا امتحان که دادی خراب شد کار بکشته به من خنگم من اسکلم هم کلاسیهام فلانن !
 :Y (405): 



ولی هست اینه که میگن حسابان سخته !  :Y (582): 

ولی همش چرته ! حسابان خیلی درس خوب قشنگ  و آسونیه !

باور کن سخت نیست اگر بخونیش یک بار بخون ! نفهمیدی سر کلاس بپرس نفهمیدی برو کتاب کمک درسی بخر از نوع آموزشش

راستی کتاب گاج سرمه ای اصلا سمتش نرو به جاش میتونی گلواژه بگیری البته کتاب های دیگه هم هست نمیتونم الان بهت بگم ولی کتاب های آموزش برو نگاه کن یکمم دست به جیب شو بخرش  :Y (647):  :Y (518): 

و بخونش و قبل این که بری سر کلاس یک پیشخوانی کن ! باور کن سر کلاس یک اعتماد به نفسی میگیری فضایی میشه !  :Y (615): 

حوصلم نمیشه بیشتر توضیح بدم ! خودت برو تا آخرش واسه قبولی ما هم توی 93 دعا کن

----------


## ELHAM0821

ممنون....مدرسم نیمه دولتیه مثلا.....

----------


## ELHAM0821

خدا جونم.....کمکم کن....منو  و همه ی کسایی ک در سال های آتی کنکور دارن

دمت گرم

----------


## M.H74

دوست عزیز پیش نهاد من به شما اینه که کتاب رو برداری بعد واسه خودت کم کم بخونی و مثال ها تمرین ها و مسائل رو کامل یاد بگیری.اگه معلمتون خوبه یعنی واستون کتاب رو کامل تجزیه و تحلیل می کنه که خیلی خوبه.این که ردیف شد یه کتاب خوب مثل پرسمان گاج رو بگیر  و سوالاتش رو حل کن اگه باز هم قانع نشدی میتونی  کتاب خیلی سبز با تالیف آقای محسن عسلی رو بگیری.البته این کتاب حتما باید بعد از کتاب گاج پرسمان خونده بشه.
دوست عزیز من بهت قول میدم اگه این روش رو پیش بگیری موفق میشی.
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## ELHAM0821

خیلی مرسی دوست عزیز :Y (518):

----------


## raha343

مرسی این مشکل منم بود

----------


## reza konkori

اصلا نترس من هم حسابانم خوب نبود اگه واسه کنکور میخوای توصیه میکنم پک 1 استاد منتظری رو بگیری خیلی خوبه.(الان ریاضی پایه نسبت به قبل خیلی پیشرفت کرده)
اگر هم واسه امتحان نهایی میخوای نمرت خوب بشه کتابو قورت بده همه ی سوالاشو حل کن
موفق باشید

----------


## مهدیس 1375

گاج مشکی حل کن واسه نهایی   گاج میکرو برا کنکور

----------


## strider

دقیقاً از کجای حسابان میترسی؟
فصل اولش؟ تابع؟ حد؟ مشتق؟

و چرا میترسی؟
نمیفهمی؟
نمره ات کم شده؟
ازش بدت میاد؟
معلمش ناجوره؟
دلیلش چیه؟


حاجی چرا تاپیک زیر خاکی میاری بالا؟ تاپیک مال 10 آذره!
الکی توش پست دادم، حتما تا الان مشکل بنده خدا حل شده، پست من رو پاک کنید.

----------


## Cliff Burton

واسه حسابان محمود نصیری رو بگیر یکم سخته حل کنی...ولی اگه  راه بیفتی ، کنکورت تضمینه !

----------


## mahmoud.n

سعی کن جوری بخونی که ازش لذت ببری نه برای نمره گرفتن شعار نمیدم اونایی که از حسابان لذت میبرن میدونن چی میگم
اگه تو کلاس دبیرتون خوب آموزش میده و مشکلی نداری گاج مشکی بگیر
اگه از لحاظ آموزش هم مشکل داری و مشکل پولشم نداری خوشخوان بگیر هم آموزشش خوبه هم تست داره هم سوال تشریحی هم کنکور 10 سال گذشته هم چند دوره نمونه سوال امتحان نهایی

----------

